# My Lease Trail Cam Pic



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn it!


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I feel your pain my friend. I've been hunting with them for the past 15 or so years. Hopefully he won't stay around long. Wish the FWC would wise up on the population and open some sort of season on them.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you found anything to keep them away? the feeder will be 9' up from the bottom and pole wrapped in tin, thought about hiring dogs to rum him about 5 miles away...LOL


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I noticed that one of you are from Destin and the other Panama City... Are you hunting in that general area?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am from Destin and the lease is off 231, 15 min north of 98 and 15 min East from that to the lease Panama City. You hunting in the area? My lease allows guests so I can trade hunts with fellow lease holders in the general area.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm hunting in Gulf County but the bear problem is pretty prolific in the Bay-Gulf-Calhoun area from my experiences. I have seen them in just about every lease I have hunted on over the last 15 years. I have had them molest every feeder I have put up. I don't even use feeders anymore. I've hung them between trees on cables, used "bear proof" feeder poles only to have them grab the cable and shake the corn/beans out of the feeder. These guys are pretty smart. My experiences tell me that they always figure a way to get the corn/beans out of the feeder. My best solution to the problem has been to hand spread a small amount of the corn/beans over a very large area. The bears seem to leave it alone if they have to work very hard for a mouthful and deer don't mind searching for it.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other tricks that help keep those jokers away.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am doing that already but am 1 1/2 hrs away from the lease so the spreading does not get done as much as needed. I am thinking of using a 4x4 16' and cutting 12" sections of PVC to place around the pole before I cap it and hang the feeder. Shaking the cable to get the feed out is another issue I have not addressed. I may go with a solar powered electric fence wrapped around the pole and cable, would not hurt them but may deter bad behavior. Thanks Frank


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Someone told me that you could take a piece of plywood and drive nails through it, turn it over and burry it next to your feeder. The nails would not deter the deer since they have the split hooves but it would be hell on smokeys' feet! I don't know if this would work or not, haven't tried it.

Bottom line is we need to be able to manage the population through hunting. I just wonder how many end up being buzzard bait each season with the current regulations in place.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Legally you can do no harm or cause injury, so no to nails and plywood. At least let us call and have them trapped and moved.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

The reason I asked is that my father in law lives down on Deer Point Lake... I tried to locate a lease close to that area so my wife and I could check on him more often, he's 82, lives alone and very set in his ways... I talked to the Westervelt people but didn't get any good reports from anyone hunting on their land.... I guess my question to you both should have stated are you close to that area and are you in a club that might have an opening?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have no idea where Deer Point Lake is but map it to (1st lease)8160 John Pitts Rd, Panama City FL or the (2nd Lease)new airport in PC and I may have some contact info for you if you think it is close enough.


----------



## bottlestopper (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the same problem on yellow river. two bear tore my feeder up twice I had to move it up on a cable.I would post pics if I knew how?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't have my feeder up yet, we will see, if there is a way they will find it.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I leased from Westervelt for about the last 8 or 9 years. They have a ton of property available right now for lease. They have a website, Westervelt.com i believe.........Bill Baker was my contact. I gave my lease up because the price just too high. I wanted to keep it for this season if the price would stay the same but they insisted on in going up. It now sits empty and available.

Good luck


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I am paying only 425 and now see why with the bear problem they are having, we will see how the year goes, my first on this lease.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I had a great piece of property from Westervelt on the Bay/Calhoun County line. I had it leased from Westervelt for 5 years. Started at $4.25 per acre plus insurance, they wanted $5.75 per acre plus insurance for this season. I told them I would keep it for $5.50 an acre, the 2009 price, but they declined. It now sits empty. 

I'm now leasing 4500 acres from St. Joe for about $3 per acre.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK so you are the lease manager and then lease out plots to hunters? I think we have 1400 acres from a managemnet co, they pay 3 and sell to us for 6 w ins, I have a 125 or so acre plot inside that. This whole thing is a scam, none of it is worth what they charge, it would sit empty with no revenue without hunters, our $$ are pure profit to them.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

The lease was under my name. I always had an open book policy to our members. They knew exactly what the property cost. We just divided the total owed by the total members and that was our fee per season. 

You can lease the same quality property from St. Joe for almost half the price. The St. Joe property has the same quality of deer, same bears and same mosquitos!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*New Pics picked up today*

Looking a bit more promising


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

and my old buddy of course


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hunt in Gulf County, South of Wewahitchka on 1200 acres of St Jo land. I fought the bears and the bears won until I came up with this device. For two years now we have kept feeders up. The bears come by and feed, but they cannot shake a tree!!

I was just leaving the metal shiny, but decided to camo it just to avoid too much attention from trespassers.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Very Effective looking Rig you have there.

You Sir , Are have a firm grasp on Southern Engineering ! :thumbup: 
__________________
USMC SSgt 0311 / 6617 71-78 

There is No Terrorist Threat Anywhere that Bombing can not Resolve


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well done, mine will be something like that on a cemented in pole though, they allow no screws or nails in the pine trees.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just one more suggestion FrankWT........I assume you will be using a boat winch to raise and lower your feeder......be sure to remove the handle and keep it in the truck.......I've had bears slap the winch handle and the whole damn thing falls down and busts your feeder.........another option is to take a drill and drill a small hole, 1/4 inch, through both the winch housing and drum.......run you a 1/4 inch bolt and nut through there and the bears will not be able to loosen the winch......just serves as a safety ........I've not seen a bear with a socket set yet! Good luck


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, I would have forgotten all about the handle, will secure or remove it...Thanks!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK boys and girls, we are gonna be eating some pork!


----------

